# La meilleure bière



## Macthieu (29 Mai 2004)

Je tiens à préciser qu'au québec, nous fabriquons les meilleures bières aux mondes.

en voici 3 :ici ici et là 

Ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord, n'auront qu'à venir à Montréal pour y goûter. Ensuite on pourra toujours argumenter àprès quelque bière.   

On m'a averti que Foguenne était un grand amateur de bière. En prévision de ton voyage au Québec cet automne, je vais commencez à stocker de la bière


----------



## krystof (29 Mai 2004)

Tu les as toutes comparées pour affirmer ce que tu dis ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2004)

hélas, les dernières qu'il a testé, il ne s'en souvient plus : il était trop saoul.


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens à préciser qu'au québec, nous fabriquons les meilleures bières aux mondes.
> 
> en voici 3 :ici ici et là
> 
> ...



impossible !! 

les meilleures bières sont belges.

il faut couler l'ile per-roquets !!


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (29 Mai 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> impossible !!
> 
> les meilleures bières sont belges.
> 
> il faut couler l'ile per-roquets !!




Ouais, tous avec Alèm !!!!!


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2004)

[MGZ] Shralldam a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, tous avec Alèm !!!!!



adhérez à la MGZ, des hommes qui savent ce qu'est une bonne bière (belge donc) !!!


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (29 Mai 2004)

Voilà une *liste* de bières belges, d'ailleurs...


----------



## alan.a (29 Mai 2004)

Pour moi, la meilleure bière, c'est un "black and tan" (mélange Guinness et Smithwicks)


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2004)

[MGZ] Shralldam a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une *liste* de bières belges, d'ailleurs...



j'ai pas vu celle du copain de Paul !


----------



## @ybee (29 Mai 2004)

Bien entendu que les meilleures bières sont belges !!
Et l'endroit où fait le mieux la fête : Le Carré à Liège... Je crois que certains d'entre vous y sont déjà passés pour une AES (sans me prévenir   )


----------



## molgow (29 Mai 2004)

N'importe quoi. Tout le monde sait que les meilleures bières sont Irlandaises 

Guinness!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (29 Mai 2004)

re n'importe quoi tout le monde sait que se sont les bières hollandaises les meilleures :rateau:


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (29 Mai 2004)

*Le moment est venu pour une Kriek Bellevue* (Vidéo MPEG, 2.86 MB)


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens à préciser qu'au québec, nous fabriquons les meilleures bières aux mondes.
> 
> en voici 3 :ici ici et là
> 
> ...



Paul pourra nous faire un petit résumé lorsqu'il sera rentré de l'AES Québec.


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (29 Mai 2004)

Mais que fait Mackie ?


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mai 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens à préciser qu'au québec, nous fabriquons les meilleures bières aux mondes.
> 
> en voici 3 :ici ici et là
> 
> ...



Je compte bien les goûter lors de mon passage dans ton pays. Elles sont certainement très bonne mais de la à dire que ce sont les meilleurs bières.     
Bon, je suis justement invité ce soir à un barbecue+dégustation de bière. Vivement ce soir.


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2004)

[MGZ] Shralldam a dit:
			
		

> Mais que fait Mackie ?



il cuve?


----------



## Foguenne (29 Mai 2004)

[MGZ] Shralldam a dit:
			
		

> *Le moment est venu pour une Kriek Bellevue* (Vidéo MPEG, 2.86 MB)



Je ne m'en lasse pas de celle-là.


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Mai 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Guinness!! :love: :love: :love:


Vallstar :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Vallstar :love:  :love:  :love:




Jupiler !


----------



## starbus (29 Mai 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> impossible !!
> 
> les meilleures bières sont belges.
> 
> il faut couler l'ile per-roquets !!



On voit bien que tu n'as jamais bu de la bière africaine   
Les meilleurs du monde si je compte la quantité que j'ingurgite quand je suis au Faso


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2004)

starbus a dit:
			
		

> On voit bien que tu n'as jamais bu de la bière africaine
> Les meilleurs du monde si je compte la quantité que j'ingurgite quand je suis au Faso



ouais mais tu triches ! la plupart sont conditionnés en 0,5L et 1L !


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mai 2004)

starbus a dit:
			
		

> On voit bien que tu n'as jamais bu de la bière africaine
> Les meilleurs du monde si je compte la quantité que j'ingurgite quand je suis au Faso



La Flag?


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (29 Mai 2004)

Rhââââ, Mackie, viens nous aider, il y a des hérétiques qui prétendent plein de trucs pas vrais !   :hein:


----------



## camisol (29 Mai 2004)

j'ai un certain penchant pour les bières fermentées au peyotl du mexique occidental....


----------



## starbus (29 Mai 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais tu triches ! la plupart sont conditionnés en 0,5L et 1L !


 0,65 L si ma mémoire est bonne.
 Ben justement, j'en bois autant de bouteille sauf que la quantité est supérieur.
 Mais bon, avec le temp qui fait la-bas, c'est vite éliminé      et mon  banquier ne m'engueule pas .


----------



## starbus (29 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La Flag?


 + la SOB.B.BRA et la Brakina entre autre 
 Je suis sur qu'ici, je ne les aimerais pas, mais sous ces latitudes, elles passent vraiment bien.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Mai 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens à préciser qu'au québec, nous fabriquons les meilleures bières aux mondes.
> 
> en voici 3 :ici ici et là
> 
> ...


Voilà que tu te remets à dire des anneries ???


----------



## anntraxh (29 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Voilà que tu te remets à dire des anneries ???



là, je m'insurge ... les anne-ries sont mon apanage !   

laissons à Macthieu  les âneries , si tu le permets !


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2004)

[MGZ] Shralldam a dit:
			
		

> Rhââââ, Mackie, viens nous aider, il y a des hérétiques qui prétendent plein de trucs pas vrais !   :hein:



3 sec, j'ai trouvé de la kirin importé  (c'est pas de la fabriqué en république tchèque avec les bud)


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2004)

starbus a dit:
			
		

> On voit bien que tu n'as jamais bu de la bière africaine
> Les meilleurs du monde si je compte la quantité que j'ingurgite quand je suis au Faso



normal, la bière a été inventer sur le continent africain, en Egypte exactement


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Mai 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> là, je m'insurge ... les anne-ries sont mon apanage !
> 
> laissons à Macthieu les âneries , si tu le permets !


J'arrive pas à me résoudre à écrire annerie avec un N...pourtant vous me l'avez déjà dit, mais je sais pas pourquoi, j'arrive pas...


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Mai 2004)

En tout cas, en tant que bonne Belge, je confirme que la meilleure bière vient de chez nous! Qui pourrait faire meilleure bière que la Hoegarden, la Kriek, la Leffe, la Grimbergen, la Trappiste Rochefort et autres délices...! :rateau:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2004)

[MGZ] Shralldam a dit:
			
		

> Mais que fait Mackie ?





			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> il cuve?



non non, petit convention de japanime


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Mai 2004)

On y fait quoi ?


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2004)

par exemple


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2004)

http://www.bierengezondheid.com/index_fr.jsp?Page=actueel&Doc=actueel


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Mai 2004)

En fait, t'es comme tous les mous, t'aimes les durs ???


----------



## Lio70 (29 Mai 2004)

Ouais! La blanche de Hoegaarden, la Kriek et la Mort subite sont délicieuses. La Beck allemande n'est pas mal non plus, ainsi que la Tsing Tao (thaïlandaise, je crois).
Allez, une chope et puis on s'occupe du québécois!


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2004)

pffff... bon, là, c'est sûr ! ya plus de Duvel au Pascalou ! j'ai tout bu ! :sick:


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (29 Mai 2004)

J'en ai 12 dans le frigo si ca te branche de descendre dans le sud   et de la Grimbergen brune


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2004)

[MGZ]Slug a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai 12 dans le frigo si ca te branche de descendre dans le sud   et de la Grimbergen brune



fallait le dire, je viesn à peine de réserver mes vols pour Newark... bon j'y retourne ! Ô toulouse !!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (29 Mai 2004)

Il fait beau en plus ! On sort le barbecue, les parasols, et la bière !


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2004)

bah ici aussi? je suis monté sur les toits pour voir le soleil se coucher (j'aurais bien posté mais pas assez de batterie sur l'ibook)


----------



## Macthieu (30 Mai 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu les as toutes comparées pour affirmer ce que tu dis ?



oui, je les ai toutes testé pour affirmer ce que j'ai dit.


----------



## Macthieu (30 Mai 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> impossible !!
> 
> les meilleures bières sont belges.
> 
> il faut couler l'ile per-roquets !!



il est faux d"affirmer que les meilleures bières sont belges   

p.s.: on ne touche pas à mon île. Sinon ....


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> il est faux d"affirmer que les meilleures bières sont belges
> 
> p.s.: on ne touche pas à mon île. Sinon ....



alors d'une les meilleures bières sont belges. c'est une affirmation qui ne se discute pas sinon on coule ton ile et tout ton maudit pays, espèce de canadien !


----------



## Macthieu (30 Mai 2004)

ça prends bien un écureil jaloux pour oser tenir ce genre commentaire indigne et égoiste


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> ça prends bien un écureil jaloux pour oser tenir ce genre commentaire indigne et égoiste



canadien va !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mai 2004)

Une île? tu parlais de la suisse là?


----------



## Macthieu (30 Mai 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> canadien va !



espèce de mérinos mal peigné


----------



## Macthieu (30 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une île? tu parlais de la suisse là?



non, on ne parle pas de la suisse

Tant que ce pays et ses habitants resteront neutres dans ce débat, je ne les attaquerais pas


----------



## jeanba3000 (30 Mai 2004)

Black velvet rules !
Et à la Veuve sinon rien, on est snob ou on ne l'est pas.

Quoique je ne crache pas sur une petite cerise noire, Guinness + Kriek cerise, le seul moyen de me faire ingurgiter de la Kriek.

Bref, tant que ça contient de la Guinness?


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2004)

tu me fait goûter ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (31 Mai 2004)

tu fournis la Veuve ?


----------



## iQuest (31 Mai 2004)

Bin moi je suis 100 % avec Macthieu...  
Certes les belges on put faire mumuse assez longtemps avec les inventions de l'Égypte...   Mais pour des vrais bonnes bières novatrices, y pas photo, c'est le Québec !!! Unibroue n'a rien à envier au VIEUUUUUUUUX Condiment   Cela dit, nous sommes également envahit d'eau grasse venant des États-Brûnies

PS. Touche pas à mon île, on pourrait faire riposte tranquille...


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2004)

iQuest a dit:
			
		

> Bin moi je suis 100 % avec Macthieu...
> Certes les belges on put faire mumuse assez longtemps avec les inventions de l'Égypte...   Mais pour des vrais bonnes bières novatrices, y pas photo, c'est le Québec !!! Unibroue n'a rien à envier au VIEUUUUUUUUX Condiment   Cela dit, nous sommes également envahit d'eau grasse venant des États-Brûnies
> 
> PS. Touche pas à mon île, on pourrait faire riposte tranquille...



pas la peine, on va juste raser le canada et ces fichus canadiens (macthieu adore ce petit mot doux)


----------



## starbus (31 Mai 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Quoique je ne crache pas sur une petite cerise noire, Guinness + Kriek cerise, le seul moyen de me faire ingurgiter de la Kriek.
> 
> Bref, tant que ça contient de la Guinness?


 Jamais éssayé, mais ça à l'air sympa ton truc.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mai 2004)

On pourrait pas mettre ce sujet en "FAQ"?    :love:


----------



## Maître Kanter (31 Mai 2004)

[MGZ]Slug a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai 12 dans le frigo si ca te branche de descendre dans le sud   et de la Grimbergen brune



j'en ai 2000 a la cave


----------



## iQuest (31 Mai 2004)

Oh, flament nous menace...
de grace mes amis, arretez de rire...   
pardons, vous disiez ?


----------



## Macthieu (31 Mai 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine, on va juste raser le canada et ces fichus canadiens (macthieu adore ce petit mot doux)



vient me le dire en face si tu l'oses :rateau:  :rateau:    

Ces insultes ne changeront rien au fait que le Québec produit la meilleure bière au monde.


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2004)

désolé, je parle pas aux canadiens en face, ils puent la graisse de phoque (surtout s'il ressemble à Benny hill) 

_je blague bien sur, c'est juste Macthieu qui sent la graisse de phoque_


----------



## touba (31 Mai 2004)

c'était sur que j'allais retrouver Alèm dans un post qui parle de bière, de bonne bière même !
moi celle que je préfère c'est la bière "La Gazelle"
hé hé...

touba quoi !


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> vient me le dire en face si tu l'oses :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> Ces insultes ne changeront rien au fait que le Québec produit la meilleure bière au monde.



ça reste a prouvé  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> c'était sur que j'allais retrouver Alèm dans un post qui parle de bière, de bonne bière même !
> moi celle que je préfère c'est la bière "La Gazelle"
> hé hé...
> 
> touba quoi !



oublie pas de nous  ramener une caisse de cette biere  :rateau:


----------



## Macthieu (31 Mai 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> désolé, je parle pas aux canadiens en face, ils puent la graisse de phoque (surtout s'il ressemble à Benny hill)
> 
> _je blague bien sur, c'est juste Macthieu qui sent la graisse de phoque_



je vois que tu as ne connais rien en géographie et en culture. :rateau: 

se sont les innuits qui mangent et sentent le phoque. Ils vivent dans la toundra tandis que moi, je vis dans la plus belle ville au monde avecla meilleure bière au monde.   

Je me demande pourquoi je perds mon temps à répliquer à une marmotte


----------



## Macthieu (31 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça reste a prouvé  :mouais:



viens au Québec et je vais le prouver :rateau:


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> c'était sur que j'allais retrouver Alèm dans un post qui parle de bière, de bonne bière même !
> moi celle que je préfère c'est la bière "La Gazelle"
> hé hé...
> 
> touba quoi !



sama gagni ! daya baax ? 

"la gazelle" on dirait le nom d'une dame à marier !


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande pourquoi je perds mon temps à répliquer à une marmotte



ce n'est pas n'importe quelle marmotte ! c'est une marmotte de combat de la MGZ !!


----------



## Macthieu (31 Mai 2004)

bof  :rateau::rateau:


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas n'importe quelle marmotte ! c'est une marmotte de combat de la MGZ !!



narf... 

imbattable à Buggy Boy... je tiens à ce titre !!


----------



## Macthieu (31 Mai 2004)

ce titre ne vaut rien


----------



## krystof (31 Mai 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> je vis dans la plus belle ville au monde avecla meilleure bière au monde.



Baisse ton futal, tu vas être victime du plus bel abrasage du monde.


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2004)

krystof est en forme


----------



## krystof (31 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> krystof est en forme



Il en reste pour toi si tu veux. Viens voir par là mon petit...


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2004)

merci, j'ai passer l'age


----------



## Docteur_Terreur (31 Mai 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Baisse ton futal, tu vas être victime du plus bel abrasage du monde.



Ici, c'est moi qui fait les menaces :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2004)

et la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu


----------



## iQuest (31 Mai 2004)

Incroyable... On vous offre un petit sujet éducatif, histoire de vous faire connaître la meuilleur bière du monde, et voila que les Belges se mettent en rognent... Alors que Tout le reste du mon de est d'accord (la preuve, ils ne contestent pas   )... Enfin, on est pas chauvin, vous pouvez apporter les frites...


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2004)

je suis pas belge moi  je suis du 9-3


----------



## Lio70 (31 Mai 2004)

iQuest a dit:
			
		

> Incroyable... On vous offre un petit sujet éducatif, histoire de vous faire connaître la meuilleur bière du monde, et voila que les Belges se mettent en rognent... Alors que Tout le reste du mon de est d'accord (la preuve, ils ne contestent pas   )... Enfin, on est pas chauvin, vous pouvez apporter les frites...


On va te les enfoncer dans les oreilles, les frites! Et une moule dans chaque narine, en prime!


----------



## iQuest (31 Mai 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> On va te les enfoncer dans les oreilles, les frites! Et une moule dans chaque narine, en prime!


Putain, ca joue dur... Ok... Je réplique avec un porc-épique par le trou arrière... et un original dans chaque narine  :rateau: tu aura du panache.  Tiens et pendant qu'on y est... j'ai une jolie grizzly à qui voudrait t'introduire  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2004)

iQuest a dit:
			
		

> Putain, ca joue dur... Ok... Je réplique avec un porc-épique par le trou arrière... et un original dans chaque narine  :rateau: tu aura du panache.  Tiens et pendant qu'on y est... j'ai une jolie grizzly à qui voudrait t'introduire  :rateau:



je me demandais pourquoi aucun foutu canadien n'était modo... j'ai compris... sont des barbares... nous au moins on est civilisé. on torture avec des frites...


----------



## iQuest (1 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je me demandais pourquoi aucun foutu canadien n'était modo... j'ai compris... sont des barbares... nous au moins on est civilisé. on torture avec des frites...


Attention, ceci n'est encore rien...on peut toujours utiliser notre arme ultime, imparable, L'arme Céline Dion... une torture... Voyez les ravage qu'elle à fait au É-U
Quoique avec votre Lara...vous pouvez peut-être riposter...

PS. au menu pour vous, écharde de porcquepique, avec coulis de fond, papillotte de panache (plus facile à insérer) et petits belges fourrer à l'ours...    
le tout, avec la meilleur bière, bien sur, une Unibroue


----------



## Macthieu (1 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je me demandais pourquoi aucun foutu canadien n'était modo... j'ai compris... sont des barbares... nous au moins on est civilisé. on torture avec des frites...



ne commence surtout pas ce genre de chose avec moi, tu risque de perdre gros   

je n'ai pas l'intention de devenir modos d'un forum de marmotte et de belge


----------



## Lio70 (1 Juin 2004)

iQuest a dit:
			
		

> Attention, ceci n'est encore rien...on peut toujours utiliser notre arme ultime, imparable, L'arme Céline Dion... une torture... Voyez les ravage qu'elle à fait au É-U


Ha! ça n'impressionne que les chochottes de la police montée. On vous envoie notre Sandra Kim nationale et elle terrassera tout le territoire après seulement 3 mots!


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2004)

iQuest a dit:
			
		

> Attention, ceci n'est encore rien...on peut toujours utiliser notre arme ultime, imparable, L'arme Céline Dion... une torture... Voyez les ravage qu'elle à fait au É-U
> Quoique avec votre Lara...vous pouvez peut-être riposter...
> 
> PS. au menu pour vous, écharde de porcquepique, avec coulis de fond, papillotte de panache (plus facile à insérer) et petits belges fourrer à l'ours...
> le tout, avec la meilleur bière, bien sur, une Unibroue



même pas peur de ta céline dion mais si t'insistes, je m'allie aux belges pour t'envoyer annie cordy et adamo !   

ps pour mackie : j'ai un 45tours dédicacé par annie cordy, tu crois que ça se vend cher ?


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2004)

iQuest a dit:
			
		

> Attention, ceci n'est encore rien...on peut toujours utiliser notre arme ultime, imparable, L'arme Céline Dion... une torture... Voyez les ravage qu'elle à fait au É-U
> Quoique avec votre Lara...vous pouvez peut-être riposter...



tes pas au courant ? elles sont interdit de séjour  :rateau: comme tout les chanteurs/chanteuse a voix  on accepte juste Avril Lavigne ou Alanis Morissette


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Ha! ça n'impressionne que les chochottes de la police montée. On vous envoie notre Sandra Kim nationale et elle terrassera tout le territoire après seulement 3 mots!



et si au passage ils pouvaient la gardé


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ps pour mackie : j'ai un 45tours dédicacé par annie cordy, tu crois que ça se vend cher ?



ta essayer a la sortie du queen ?


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2004)

non, je sais que tu y vas souvent, tu prends 10% de commission comme d'hab' ?  *


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> non, je sais que tu y vas souvent, tu prends 10% de commission comme d'hab' ?  *



je sais même pas ou c'est


----------



## Lio70 (1 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> même pas peur de ta céline dion mais si t'insistes, je m'allie aux belges pour t'envoyer annie cordy et adamo !


Ah oui, c'est vrai! J'oubliais les commandos parachutistes. Et faites ce que dit Mackie: gardez Sandra.


----------



## benao (1 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, la meilleure bière, c'est un "black and tan" (mélange Guinness et Smithwicks)


ah, enfin un connaisseur, marre des gens qui font deriver les threads, soit on parle de biere, soit on va "chatter" ailleurs ! c'est un sujet serieux, que diable!
pour moi la biere c'est la "noire mate", brassee par les trambours du bronx, rien que ca!
disponible dans les bons pubs de neverscity et des environs!


----------



## kisco (1 Juin 2004)

je débarque dans ce sujet très important et qui mérite plus que 5 pages ! 

je dirais tout d'abord que la meilleure bière n'est pas suisse !  (même s'il y en a des "pas mal")

Pour les meilleurs bières je pencherais aussi pour la Belgique, avec un petit (quoique pas si petit que ça) faible pour la Troublette.  


et à part ça, je vous invite tous à la  *Fête de la Bière* à Lausanne en Suisse, du 3 au 6 juin (ben oui c'est très très bientôt!!) avec 212 Bières à découvrir !   :love:


----------



## jeanba3000 (1 Juin 2004)

212 bières seulement ? ça veut dire que c'est une fête limitée à 6 personnes ?


----------



## kisco (1 Juin 2004)

viens seulement tu verras si y a que 6 personnes  
et je verrais si tu bois les 212 bières...


----------



## naas (2 Juin 2004)

Je ne vois même pas pourquoi ce fil a été créé
la meilleure bière du monde c'est la guinness
pas besoin de chercher plus loin


----------



## Macthieu (2 Juin 2004)

tu ne sais même pas c'est quoi une bière    :rateau:


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2004)

bin, toi non plus, t'es canadien


----------



## jeanba3000 (2 Juin 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> tu ne sais même pas c'est quoi une bière    :rateau:



Un cercueil ? 

J'ai bon ???


----------



## nato kino (2 Juin 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas l'intention de devenir modos d'un forum de marmotte et de belge



Bien d'accord avec toi, et puis le bonnet de castor, ça fait pas très sérieux non plus, hein ?!  :rateau:


----------



## Couhoulinn (2 Juin 2004)

S'il y a de bonnes bières au canada, c'est parce qu'il y a là-bas des immigrés belges et hollandais   Il y en a qui n'ont jamais regardé  _les Steenfort_ ici?    lol

En conclusion: nous les Belges, on a la qualité et la quantité en matière de bières 

Par contre, on a que la quantité en matière de ministres lol (on a quand même plus de 5 ministres de l'enseignement pour 10 millions d'habitants  :rateau: )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Janvier 2006)

*La bière*
buvez-en


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La bière*
> buvez-en



Pas besoin de pub...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de pub...




*Certes certes camarade*
mais disons voir que là, c'est de la PLV convaincante.


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

Je connaissais les poupées gonflables, le latex...mais le carton j'ai pas essayé...:rateau:


----------



## CarodeDakar (6 Janvier 2006)

J'approuve MacThieu

Les meilleures, ce sont les Québécoises 

Une bonne Maudite, une Blanche de Chambly...

Mais les Belges sont (étaient) quand même un brin supérieurs non?  Point de vu bière industrielle, la Leffe me semble la meilleure. 

En fait, on les a surpassé, si mes souvenirs sont bons - on gagne pas mal toujours les prix internationaux.


----------



## azael (6 Janvier 2006)

la bière du lion des brasseur (brasserie fort connue a geneve en tout cas...) miam avec son petit goût de pomme  (difficile de réster dans la modération avec cette belle blonde)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Faudrait pas oublier ch'Nord non plus...

Vins ichi min copain...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Punaise !!! j'y crois pas. Et c'est le purfils qui remonte ce fil à couper le brasseur...

Mais où ça la bière québécoise est la meilleure ??? Faut vraiment être québécois pour proférer ça.
Pour y avoir goûté, et pas mal d'autres d'ailleurs, il n'existe rien de meilleur au monde que les bières trappistes ! A elles-6 elles remportent toutes les meilleures catégories.

Enfin bon...


----------



## jeep2nine (6 Janvier 2006)

Pour moi, la meilleure, c'est celle que tu bois en plein été, quand tu viens de passer quelques heures à bosser dans ton jardin ou chez toi, qu'il fait chaud, tu transpires, t'as hâte de te poser 5 minutes, c'est encore mieux si t'as un pote avec toi pour partager ce moment de pur bonheur, ce moment où tu sors deux binouzes bien fraîches du bas de ton frigo, t'en passes une à ton poto, on les ouvre en même temps, y'a pas un mot, juste le "shpockkkkpsssshhhhh" et ensuite tu t'enfiles une bonne rasade et là, tu te dis que c'est sûrement la meilleure bière au monde !!!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

T'as oublié de roter...


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2006)

moi, je suis toujours d'accord avec BackCat... 

sinon, à part ça, et inconditionnellement, ma préférée, c'est L'Orval et je peux pas argumenter, je serais Hors-Charte...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Punaise ! Moi aussi. Ça c'est LA meilleure bière du monde. :love:

Rémi ?

je t'aime !!!


----------



## mado (6 Janvier 2006)

:rose:

J'pourrai goûter l'Orval moi aussi ?


----------



## Dory (6 Janvier 2006)

> T'as oublié de roter...


Surtout la bouche ouverte


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> 
> J'pourrai goûter l'Orval moi aussi ?


Compte sur moi. Y'en a plein le frigo


----------



## jeep2nine (6 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié de roter...


*exactos*


----------



## al02 (6 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi, je suis toujours d'accord avec BackCat...
> 
> sinon, à part ça, et inconditionnellement, ma préférée, c'est *L'Orval* et je peux pas argumenter, je serais Hors-Charte...



Je croyais que c'était *la Duvel* ?   :love:


----------



## CarodeDakar (8 Janvier 2006)

BackCat, c'est évident, il y a incompatibilité totale entre Français et Québécois :rateau: ... à ce niveau, bien sûr.

Tu comprends pas parce que t'as jamais goûté.

---

Ça c'était en 2002:

référence: http://www.unibroue.com/brasserie/020919.cfm

Double reconnaissance pour les bières Unibroue

Chambly, le 19 septembre 2002 ? La saison des compétitions de dégustation de bières a été fructueuse pour la brasserie Unibroue de Chambly, alors que ses produits ont été primés lors de deux événements internationaux.

World Beer Cup® 2002
Dans le cadre de la prestigieuse compétition internationale World Beer Cup® 2002, qui a récemment eu lieu à Aspen au Colorado, cinq bières d?Unibroue ont remporté des honneurs dans leur catégorie respective : la Fin du Monde et la Trois Pistoles ont toutes deux remporté une médaille d?or, la Maudite et la Blanche de Chambly se sont mérité des médailles d?argent et la Quelque Chose a reçu une médaille de bronze.

La compétition internationale World Beer Cup® est un événement de l?organisation américaine Association of Brewers présenté à tous les deux ans. Cette année, 71 juges provenant de neuf pays à travers le monde ont dégusté et évalué 1 173 bières provenant de 379 brasseries de 38 pays. Les trois bières de chaque catégorie ayant obtenu le plus de points lors de la compétition ont été désignées lauréates de cette catégorie ou de ce style de bière.

Beverage Testing Institute
Cette reconnaissance internationale de la grande qualité des bières d?Unibroue fait suite aux récentes médailles décernées par le Beverage Testing Insitute de Chicago. Les produits d?Unibroue ont remporté plusieurs médailles lors de la présentation 2002 de l?événement World Beer Championships organisé par le Beverage Testing Institute. À cette occasion, quatre bières d?Unibroue se sont mérité des médailles d?or : la Blanche de Chambly, la Trois Pistoles, La Fin du Monde et la Maudite. Les bières d?Unibroue ont récolté plusieurs dizaines de médailles au cours des dernières années lors des nombreuses compétitions du Beverage Testing Institute.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Attends... il y a plus de chances que j'ai goûté votre "bière" que toi les bières belges  entre nous, un concours de la meilleure bière qui a lieu dans le colorado, à Chicago, ou chez vous, ça me fait (sou)rire  un pays ou on appelle Budweiser ou Coors une bière ne devrait pas avoir de telles prétentions  C'est comme si vous disiez que le meilleur vin du monde est Californien est que le championnat du monde de vin a lieu au Texas, dans le jardin de la maison de Famille des Bush sous le patronage du cowboy marlboro  Bref...
Je suis content d'avoir goûté vos "bières" qui ne sont effectivement pas mauvaises, mais absolument pas les meilleures, et de pouvoir me gaver de celles brassées chez nos voisins les Belges. Qui eux, ne disent rien mais savent qu'ils font les meilleures


----------



## r0rk4l (9 Janvier 2006)

Les hommes savent pourquoi...!


----------



## CarodeDakar (9 Janvier 2006)

Entièrement d'accord:



> un pays ou on appelle Budweiser ou Coors une bière ne devrait pas avoir de telles prétentions



C'est alors que tous les pays du monde ne devraient avoir aucune prétention, car des Bud et des Coors, il y en a partout.

Ici, on la nomme Star, à Dakar, Flag, en Tanzanie, Kilimandjaro... et chez toi?  

---

OK, les Belges ils l'ont l'affaire, mais ils devraient importer leur Leffe à Accra dans ce cas, ça me manque. Comme il n'y a rien de potable, je dois ma taper quelques piquettes de France


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Attention à la Budweiser :mouais: ... précisons américaine parce que la pragoise moi j'aime bien




*Et la Pilsen Urquell*
de localité éponyme (Plzen), berceau des bières à fermentation basse et qui donna son nom aux pils.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Bah de la Bud, c'est pas distribué à grande échelle en France. On en trouve si on en cherche, mais il n'y a pas de vrai plan marketing. Ce qui fait qu'on ne tombe pas dessus dans toutes les grandes surfaces. Mais on a pire aussi.  Mais moins connu 

En gros, faut pas trop mélanger les gammes.
Les bières spéciales sont le haut de gamme et là-dedans, j'ai peine à trouver meilleur que les bières belges.
Après, on a tous les autres types de bières plus courantes de la Vaalsbräu à la Kro en passant par la Pils ou la semeuse, y'a de quoi se faire mal aux papilles...


----------



## sofiping (9 Janvier 2006)

La meilleure biere est celle qu'on est en train de boire ... non !!??!! ...


BURP ...


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Janvier 2006)




----------



## kaviar (9 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> En gros, faut pas trop mélanger les gammes.
> Les bières spéciales sont le haut de gamme et là-dedans, j'ai peine à trouver meilleur que les bières belges.


Là, je confirme , c'est même l'une des raisons qui mon fait m'y installer (je déconne... enfin pas tend que cela...).


----------



## Patamach (9 Janvier 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> La meilleure biere est celle qu'on est en train de boire ... non !!??!! ...



Pas exactement.
C'est plutot celle qui attend toute fraiche à être deguster ce soir sans modération.
:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

La meilleure bière, c'est le vin!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Janvier 2006)

*Vous êtes calmes et détendus*
vous vous sentez reposé, tout autour de vous tout n'est que bien être et volupté.

Fixez votre regard sur le centre de l'image.

Votre esprit est uniquement attaché à l'idée de ce seul objet. 
Progressivement vous vous relâchez, vos tensions s'appaisent, vous vous laissez envahir par un sentiment progressif de joie et d'amour. 

Vous avez soif.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Une bonne bière...


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Janvier 2006)

Elle va être bien fermenté...


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Janvier 2006)

Santé!


----------



## kaviar (13 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Santé!


C'est cela que l'on appelle une "PRESSION" ??


----------



## joubichou (13 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> La meilleure bière, c'est le vin!


non c'est le perniflard


----------



## jugnin (16 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> La meilleure bière, c'est le vin!



C'est exact, mais comme le meilleur vin c'est la bière, on s'y retrouve.


----------



## hegemonikon (18 Janvier 2006)

Toute bière est désirable&#8230;:love:


----------

